# Airflo Bruce Chard Trop Punch



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I have been casting a Chard on a Scott Meridian 8wt for about two months, so far I really like it for an all around line for Southwest Florida. It cast well with a fast action rod.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes. Nice casting line. Decent all-around fly line for general purpose flats fishing.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Does it have a giant diameter like some of the other airflow lines? Basically an 8 wt line with the diameter of an 11-12wt?

The few times I have tried the airflow lines I end up taking backing off my reel and cutting 15 yrds of running line to get them to fit. Those same reels will easily accommodate a normal 8 wt line with room to spare.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> Does it have a giant diameter like some of the other airflow lines? Basically an 8 wt line with the diameter of an 11-12wt?
> 
> The few times I have tried the airflow lines I end up taking backing off my reel and cutting 15 yrds of running line to get them to fit. Those same reels will easily accommodate a normal 8 wt line with room to spare.


No, it's a smooth finish and seems to have a regular diameter.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

think it' a little fatter than some. 
I like it on the meridian and sage salt - for shorter shots.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Sorry for the slight derail but i was wondering how the airflo line compares to the sa grand slam? I understand they're both chard designs and looking at the websites the tapers appear identical. I have the sa line in 6, 9, & 12 and love them. Could anyone outline what's different about the airflo?


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

I just ordered an 8 and 12. I'll post a short review once spooled up and fished


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Airflo lines tend to be a bit bigger diameter and a little stiffer than SA in my experience. I have a bunch of both and like them for diff purposes. I tend to use SA on all my glass rods. I find the AF lines cut through wind really well and use it on my permit and tarpon rods.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

tailwalk said:


> Sorry for the slight derail but i was wondering how the airflo line compares to the sa grand slam? I understand they're both chard designs and looking at the websites the tapers appear identical. I have the sa line in 6, 9, & 12 and love them. Could anyone outline what's different about the airflo?


It's like splitting hairs. If you love the SA Mastery Grand Slams, than stick with them. Orvis' high end lines is also very nice and is also a hair splitter. Their "Access Saltwater" is a decent general purpose saltwater line for the money.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Chard Tropical Punch looks exactly the same taper as that WhOrvis Ignitor HD that I like so much. I haven't bought any yet, but of course the Tropical Punch is $15 cheaper, may have to try that out, may be quieter too.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Considering replacing my Airflo Ridge 8wt with the Tropical Punch...but like others I am concerned about additional diameter and overfilling the spool...


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

I've heard that it's an incredible line but could be slightly too aggressive for beach snook or bonefish - can someone with experience lend any thought toward that assertion?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

duppyzafari said:


> I've heard that it's an incredible line but could be slightly too aggressive for beach snook or bonefish - can someone with experience lend any thought toward that assertion?


Do you want/need to see your fly line or not?


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

My experience with airflo lines are quite negative. They retain memory worse than any line I've ever used and twist up like spaghetti in the running line. There are plenty of other manufactures that are building the heavy, short front taper. Sa grand slam is the best imo. They are a great line for open water distance casting,but not a finesse line for accuracy under mangroves or docks.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

All the people I've seen have issues with Airflo lines are pulling out way too much line for the casting they are doing. I pull out just what I need (or can cast) and I never have issues with spaghetti piles...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Pudldux said:


> My experience with airflo lines are quite negative. They retain memory worse than any line I've ever used and twist up like spaghetti in the running line. There are plenty of other manufactures that are building the heavy, short front taper. Sa grand slam is the best imo. They are a great line for open water distance casting,but not a finesse line for accuracy under mangroves or docks.


Have you tried the Chard line?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> spaghetti piles...


I personally like marinara sauce on my spaghetti piles!


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

^^^Not the airflo. Bruce bounces around from company to company promoting his short,heavy tapered line. Sa is imo superior with coatings and quality.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Pudldux said:


> ^^^Not the airflo. Bruce bounces around from company to company promoting his short,heavy tapered line. Sa is imo superior with coatings and quality.


Just 2 companies....


----------

